# Allan 5C Pros/Cons



## Jar1979 (Mar 13, 2011)

For any of you who own an Allan 5C, what are your thoughts? If you had a choice between the Longprimer and the 5C which would you choose and why?


----------



## torstar (Mar 13, 2011)

Jar1979 said:


> For any of you who own an Allan 5C, what are your thoughts? If you had a choice between the Longprimer and the 5C which would you choose and why?


 

Is the 5C with the italics?

If that is a major issue for you, that will be the only reason you'd prefer it over the LP.

Just got my Atlantic Blue Calfskin KJV this week.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the Allan 6C (Brown), and it is by far the best Bible I have ever owned. It is very easy to read, although the font is not terribly large. People with poor eyesight may have a problem with the type. I take it everywhere now and use it for my daily reading Bible. I like the fact it is durable and this aids in memory by reading the same layout and version over and over.

I almost got the Longprimer, but I wanted a Bible which is somewhat more portable.

Blessings,


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 13, 2011)

I have an Allan-Oxford Brevier Blackface Edition (Highland Goatskin)20BR that I seldom use (the Cyclopedic index thingy is a love it or leave it type thing). It is an incredibly luxurious Bible with a fantastic goatskin cover and full leather lining!!! But the 7.5 x 5.25 format is a little too compact for my preferences and aging eyes. And, it was a mistake for me to purchase a blackface Bible. They are a little "too" stark (in my opinion). The 5c is even smaller at 7 x 4.75 than the 20BR and also comes with a Cyclopedic Concordance, so . . . 

I am anticipating that my Atlantic Blue Calfskin 400th anniversary Longprimer will arrive this week. Judging by the Longprimer I used this morning to teach from, the blue will be a WONDERFUL Bible.







If you want compact, then the 5c may be right up your alley.

BTW, whenever you contemplate purchasing an Allan Bible, ALWAYS read Mark Bertrand's very thorough reviews: Bible Design and Binding


----------



## torstar (Mar 13, 2011)

BTW, whenever you contemplate purchasing an Allan Bible, ALWAYS read Mark Bertrand's very thorough reviews: Bible Design and Binding[/QUOTE]


Many have been the days I wished I hadn't gotten dragged into that website's contents...

Nah.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Chris and Dennis for your input-very helpful. I pulled the trigger and got the 5C. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got the Atlantic Blue Calfskin in the mail. WOW!!! Feels like "butta." This is by far the nicest Bible I have EVER owned!

Now if I can only find a 12 Step Group for R.L. Allan addicts in recovery. 

Hey, I can stop sniffing R.L. Allan leather and caressing the full yap, leather lined, covers . . . any day! Well, maybe just one more R.L. Allan Bible for the road. Perhaps an Allan English Standard Version Readers Edition Brown Highland Goatskin. Yeah. That's the ticket. Then I'll stop cold turkey. I swear . . .


----------



## torstar (Mar 15, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> Just got the Atlantic Blue Calfskin in the mail. WOW!!! Feels like "butta." This is by far the nicest Bible I have EVER owned!
> 
> Now if I can only find a 12 Step Group for R.L. Allan addicts in recovery.
> 
> Hey, I can stop sniffing R.L. Allan leather and caressing the full yap, leather lined, covers . . . any day! Well, maybe just one more R.L. Allan Bible for the road. Perhaps an Allan English Standard Version Readers Edition Brown Highland Goatskin. Yeah. That's the ticket. Then I'll stop cold turkey. I swear . . .


 

The ESV in goatskin is very nice as well, but not quite as nice as the longprimer.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dennis,
As it turns out, I just finished my morning devotional reading from my brown highland goatskin ESV Reader. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 
So is the calfskin more "buttary" than the goatskin?


----------



## nicnap (Mar 15, 2011)

torstar said:


> Is the 5C with the italics?
> 
> If that is a major issue for you, that will be the only reason you'd prefer it over the LP.
> 
> Just got my Atlantic Blue Calfskin KJV this week.



How do you like the blue? I hear it is darker than the pictures show. Is that the case? If so, I might just have to get one.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 15, 2011)

I love my Longprimer. If I could afford it I would by a 6C as well. But, that isn't going to happen for a while unless an unexpected boat arrives.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Lawrence,

I also love the size & layout of the longprimer. But as Kent brought up, the longprimer doesn't have the italicized words and I wanted a KJV with that feature for reference. One other thing, and it's a matter that won't bother everyone, but some of the center column notes in the longprimer "dis" the text. For example, in reference to the longer reading of Romans 8:1 the center column note reads, "The best MSS. omit". That goes past informing that the CT disagrees to making a judgment that the CT reading is the correct one. AND PLEASE this is not to start a Majority vs. CT rant!! Just saying I'd prefer the notes play more friendly with the text


----------



## torstar (Mar 15, 2011)

Jar1979 said:


> Dennis,
> As it turns out, I just finished my morning devotional reading from my brown highland goatskin ESV Reader. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> So is the calfskin more "buttary" than the goatskin?
> Hi, my name is Rick and I'm an Allan-hollic


 

The goat is more textured than the calf.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Kent


----------



## torstar (Mar 15, 2011)

nicnap said:


> torstar said:
> 
> 
> > Is the 5C with the italics?
> ...


 


With trepidation I posit that:

The leather is darker than I expected, a good thing. In my study it is dark. Some of the pictures on evangelicalbible are maybe overexposed? Seeing is believing though. 

[I'm running into truly unwanted trouble these days with computer scanners and shades for fountain pen ink blue shades and am very cautious in my blue comments.]

The LP is easily the best printed book I possess, it makes reading the KJV fun again (I'll pretend it ever was...) 

Again, some in my life are very upset that the LP does not print _italics_ for scribal liberties, which I have read that the 5C does.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 15, 2011)

By the way Lawrence, where'bouts are you in Mobile? My wife is from a tiny place just outside Mobile called Loxley. Years ago, we lived with her parents for a bit and I worked as a respiratory therapist at the Mobile Infirmary--is it still called that?


----------



## torstar (Mar 15, 2011)

Jar1979 said:


> Thanks Kent


 
Rick, I have handled calfskins that must have had 20 hours of rubbing cocoa butter into them, they are so smooth...

There was one that I kept staring at it on the table, trying not to covet it and not plot on how I could obtain it unlawfully.

So I bought my own.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 15, 2011)

"trying not to covet it and not plot on how I could obtain it unlawfully"


----------



## torstar (Mar 15, 2011)

Jar1979 said:


> "trying not to covet it and not plot on how I could obtain it unlawfully"





I suggested a covet contest amongst friends and the most clever winner was disinterestedly cause two divorces just to obtain the calfksin through the chain of custody.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 15, 2011)

Jar1979 said:


> By the way Lawrence, where'bouts are you in Mobile? My wife is from a tiny place just outside Mobile called Loxley. Years ago, we lived with her parents for a bit and I worked as a respiratory therapist at the Mobile Infirmary--is it still called that?


 
I live in Mobile proper. Loxley is not nearly so tiny as it used to be. And, yes, Mobile Infirmary is still called that. Most folks just call it 'The Infirmary'.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 15, 2011)

The blue is darker than the Evangelical Bible pix and pretty much exactly like the one I posted in #4. The "blue under gold" page edges is a striking change from the "red under gold" feature common to many R.L. Allan Bibles. 

In my old age, I'm getting rid of my "collectibles" in favor of my favorite exemplar of each translation. The ones I'm *keeping* are . . .

* KJV - R.L. Allan Atlantic Blue Longprimer
* NKJV - NKJV UltraSlim Bible: Signature Series Edition (Black Leather)
* ESV - ESV Premium Thinline Bible (Crossway)
* ESV Study Bible - ESV Study Bible premium calfskin (Crossway)

The Nelson signature series NKJV and the two Crossway Bibles ESVs are not simply "butta," they are limp, almost to a fault.

The Atlantic Blue Longprimer is quite simply the FINEST Bible I have ever owned. And, yes, it does make reading the KJV fun again! The leather is buttery flexible without being limp and shapeless. "Perfect" would describe my estimate of the R.L. Allan efforts. However, they do not publish a NKJV and do not do ESV Study Bibles or ESV Thinlines. 

If you can get your favorite size and translation from Allan . . . save your pennies and GET IT!!! From what I can see, the R.L. Allan is better than any commercially available Bible on the market today.


----------



## torstar (Mar 16, 2011)

Dennis, I was most impressed with you opening another thread to make room for your new purchases.

My estate will have to deal with my collections.


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, my 5C arrived this morning and I love this bible! It's a great, handy size for me. I was a bit concerned about the smaller font size but, now that it is in front of me, there is absolutely no problem reading the text--even for my older eyes. And, of course, the Allan binding is exquisite. A wonderful rendition of the scriptures that will outlast me and go to my children.


----------



## torstar (Mar 16, 2011)

Good to hear, Rick.

One experience the Allan brings is that sudden feeling like a stroke the first time you think you cannot find it, or may have left it behind somewhere. 

Does the 5C indeed use italics?


----------



## Jar1979 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Kent
I hope I never expereince that "stroke"! Yes, it uses italics for the translated words that don't correspond to the original but are legitimately emploed for understanding the text.


----------



## Reforming (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone dealt directly with Bibles-direct.com? I ordered a 5c, but they haven't sent any confirmations or correspondence of any kind. Is this normal for them to do?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 12, 2011)

I have only dealt with evangelicalbible.com. Sky is a great guy to deal with. If you find that bibles-direct.com has not received your order I would go with evangelicalbible.


----------



## torstar (Apr 12, 2011)

Evangelicalbible has been great. I had to wait a week for the shipping on my recent longprimer, which was fully explained up front. I'm grateful I didn't wait a lot longer.

Trouble is you'll get e-mails with all kinds of great deals on Bibles bound in various animal skins from them.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 12, 2011)

Jar1979 said:


> Dennis,
> As it turns out, I just finished my morning devotional reading from my brown highland goatskin ESV Reader. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> So is the calfskin more "buttary" than the goatskin?


 
I have an Allan Longprimer black French Morocco. I am planning to purchase the ESV Reader's edition goatskin in brown. Is it worth it? Evangelical bible is out of them until June or July. I may wait that long. I looked at Allan direct and they have them but it costs $203.00 to get one from there. You save 10 or 15 dollars from buying at evangelical bible.


----------



## torstar (Apr 12, 2011)

The Allan ESV print will look faint and tiny compared to the Longprimer. I use both of them for daily meditations.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmmm. I'm getting tired of one of our family cats. I wonder - if I send the cat to R. L Allan in Scotland, would they.......!


----------

